# Travel to France with germany entry visa



## arunpral (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi,
Is it possible to travel to france /italy with germany multiple entry d visa.
Iam presently staying in frankfurt. 
Regards
Arun


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes, a Schengen visa generally gives access to the entire Schengen area (it will state such on the visa sticker). Ofcourse this does not apply to visa with terrotorial limitations, in which case the sticker will say "valid in: *country codes* " rather then "vaild in: Schengenstates". 

You may enter, travel through and leave through any member state. Though at the border they may ask you you show that you meet the visa criteria. If it's plausible that your travel intentions are genuine you should be alright: if you have a German Schengen visa and are landing in France but soon after heading to Germany (even better: if you have a car waiting for you or some ticket for onward transport to Germany) you should be alright. If you land in Germany, even less worries, over land you should rarely be asked to show your visa... 

Since you are currently already in Germany you can just hop in some form of transport and travel around the Schengen area. Aslong as you spent the majority of your time in Germany (C visa) or it's plausible that you will return to collect your ressidence card (D visa), you should be alright.


----------



## logbabu (Feb 17, 2014)

With the work permit that you have currently, you can very well travel across the Schengen states. But, you're not supposed to work there.


----------

